# Left Behind Clean Groover On The San Juan



## pflan (Apr 11, 2012)

you are an idiot!!


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I can sympathize with you, hound dog. Did it myself on Ruby. I had mine in a protected place so the grandkids could have privacy, and then the next morning merrily rowed off without it. Some fantastic Buzzards retrieved it for me the next week (and it WASN'T empty). Hope somebody helps you out.


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2008)

*Lost Clean Groover On The San Juan*

Thanks Open Boat - A bit comforting to know that I am not the only one to do this. If no answer, will call Pete at Whitewater West in G.J. to see if they still sell the small Eco Safe toilet. Very handy size for some trips. Did not find one listed on NRS site.


----------



## gmmccalden (Apr 23, 2013)

Headed out this weekend on the San juan....will let you know if I find anything!


----------

